# 2016 Nissan Rouge SL Mileage Changes



## softhart (May 23, 2019)

I purchased my Rouge in October of 2018 since then I have been noticing that after gas fill up my estimated mileage has been changing. When I first purchased the vehicle my estimated mileage was at 425 miles, then it went down to to 416. Yesterday after I filled up the gas tank I noticed it was saying 396. Why is it going down? :|


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Gas mileage varies based upon a number of things. Everything from tire pressure, to tread wear, road surfaces, engine condition, winter gas formulations, and style of driving will affect gas mileage. The differences you are citing are only off by 7%. Try adding a few pounds of tire pressure and monitor it over a longer period.


----------

